# AS 2066 movement



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Can anyone tell me if this movement exists? I have been given a vintage Rotary 21 jewel automatic (thank you Simon!). It's an ugly old lump (to be blunt) but the movement looks superb, gold and with some decoration. I did think ETA initially but I can see AS 2066 engraved under the balance wheel.

So is my assumption that this is an AS 2066 movement correct?

If so can anyone tell me when they were made?

What does AS stand for?

I'll post a picture of the movement and the watch when I get home tonight.

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is an AS movement , this stands for A. Schild , probably the biggest movement manufacturer ever.


----------

